# Kayfun Shallow Juice Channels Help Required



## Mklops (20/7/14)

Hey guys, 

I've run into a bit of an issue with my new black kayfun hcigar clone. 

I'm getting a lot of dry and low vape production on it and after closer inspection it seems that the bottom of the juice channels, where the vertical and horizontal channels meet; is very shallow leading to it getting starved for juice. 

I have added a pic for reference. Below:







If anyone can assist me in what to do to fix this (including what type of tools I need) or even someone in the centurion/pretoria area that can help me, it would be greatly appreciate.

I am a little hesitant to mess up this clone so the simpler the solution the better if possible.


Thanks for your time guys.!


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've run into a bit of an issue with my new black kayfun hcigar clone.
> 
> ...


You need a dremel or drill press to sort that puppy out. I would offer but I'm in slaapstad


----------



## Mklops (20/7/14)

I have a dremmel I just don't know what tool to get to fix that, any suggestions?


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

A Dremel or the like and take your pick from one of these:




https://www.fasttech.com/p/1471000


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/7/14)

I used the 0.9mm ball engraving jobbie but you need steady hands and the base clamped down tight. The ball likes climbing out the channel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/7/14)

I really need to remember to take pics and do tutorials like I use to. I'm slipping a bit.


----------



## Mklops (20/7/14)

Thanks, I will go see if I can find one at builders and if I can find a table clamp.

Luckily it looks like the problem is blow the threads as I'm scared of screwing them up.

In terms of jumping I will try a lower speed on my dremmel and work really slowly I think.


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Thanks, I will go see if I can find one at builders and if I can find a table clamp.
> 
> Luckily it looks like the problem is blow the threads as I'm scared of screwing them up.
> 
> In terms of jumping I will try a lower speed on my dremmel and work really slowly I think.


Faster is better. At 300rpm it climbed out and scared the thread on the first one I did I used some cutting paste and screwed the chimney down a few times to clean it up. A bench vise is ideally what you need.


----------



## Mklops (20/7/14)

I just don't have one of those but ill see if I can find a mini one as well on my trip to builders. Will put it at higher speed then. Thanks @Gazzacpt


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/7/14)

Mklops said:


> I just don't have one of those but ill see if I can find a mini one as well on my trip to builders. Will put it at higher speed then. Thanks @Gazzacpt


Cool bru just be carefull, also I found it easier working from the corner out. Those attachments and R60 for a pack of 3, threw the packaging away so can't remember part number. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (20/7/14)

Well my plans have been put on hold for now, builders are out of stock on those specific type of bits.

My backup plan is that 2 have a tool maker at work so maybe he can assist me quickly tomorrow. 

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Well my plans have been put on hold for now, builders are out of stock on those specific type of bits.
> 
> My backup plan is that 2 have a tool maker at work so maybe he can assist me quickly tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys


You can bring it back in bud we will get it sorted out for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mklops (21/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You can bring it back in bud we will get it sorted out for you



Thanks Stroods, I think that might be best... I spoke to the tool maker this morning but his solution is sounding sketchy as it doesnt sound like he really understands what I need.

@Stroodlepuff Will it be ok if I only come around say Friday afternoon or Saterday morning? Will be the only time that I can get out to you guys personally. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Moetch (31/7/14)

Have you tried it as a dripper? Watch the youtube vid...cant get it more simple than that...


----------



## Rowan Francis (31/7/14)

@Mklops. How's the kayfun??


----------



## zaVaper (31/7/14)

Here is something you can try, it may help, worked on my kayfun.

*Add more cotton*, it sort of acts like a liquid reservoir, preventing those dry burns.

I know it's not what rip said, but hey it works!

Just fill the section below the coil by the base of the liquid channel with cotton, seriously try it.

Another thing I noticed is that when you do that, you seldom get leaks, the only time my kayfun leaked is when the o-ring that connects the chimney area to the drip tip got scrunched.

watch this clip for more detail:


----------



## Mklops (31/7/14)

Hey guys! Since the channel deepening @Rowan Francis did this thing is smoking like a boss! Thanks a million bud, your craftsmanship is next to none!

Big thanks to @ Stroodlepuff as well for organising the fix and for kindly shipping to me!

I would of replied and thanked yoy guys sooner but home wifi is down and my phone signal comes and goes making it difficult

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mklops (31/7/14)

Moetch said:


> Have you tried it as a dripper? Watch the youtube vid...cant get it more simple than that...


I have and I love it! It's my favourite tank now as it smokes brilliant and offers the best of both worlds, can't go back to anything else now!

Only thing I will say regarding the dripper mode is that your oring rebate in the chimney hole has to be pretty deep otherwise your coil catches and shorts but I reckon a smaller id coil will work better as I use a 2.4mm.

Find dripper mode works better on my yeahsmo clone than my hcigar one cause of this chimney issue..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Hey guys! Since the channel deepening @Rowan Francis did this thing is smoking like a boss! Thanks a million bud, your craftsmanship is next to none!
> 
> Big thanks to @ Stroodlepuff as well for organising the fix and for kindly shipping to me!
> 
> I would of replied and thanked yoy guys sooner but home wifi is down and my phone signal comes and goes making it difficult


 
No problem bud  Glad you're happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------

